# Parrotlets anyone?



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I was just gifted this gorgeous light blue Parrotlet, and I know jack squat about birds. Does anyone have any tips/advice for me?? Google has not been my friend. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know nothing about birds but what a cutie!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think Laura "Trickyroo" has birds ... maybe if you search "parrot" in the forum, you can find threads about them. I know I've seen parrot postings on here before.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She's so cute! Aww! We have parakeets, and all I know about them is that the skin on their nose is pink if they are female, and blue if they are male. Not sure if it stands for parrotlets, but kind of interesting!


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

I've kept several kinds of birds through the years, had a small parrotlet many years ago. Some basic things you need to know. Keep the bird away from drafty windows and doors. Preferably a warm area and the more stable the better, give fresh clean water at least once a day and more often if they poop in the water. They eat similar foods as Cockatiels, but you can also give a few shelled nuts, and dried fruits as treats. If it is as friendly as it looks always keep an eye on it, they have a tendency to come looking for their owners and it can get them in trouble. I've heard of other animals getting them, ceiling fans aren't nice if they try to fly to you, close baskets, washers, and dryers can all be death traps. Keep wings clipped, they are really hard to get down out of trees if they get loose. make sure the nostrils are open and if you see clotting or discharge seek assistance ASAP. If you have a cold it is best to breath on your bird, they can also catch human cold virus. Or so I have been told.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone! 

Now, how do I tell if it's male or female?? I was told male but I'd like to be sure. Do they talk?


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

They can talk, but most either don't or are not very good. They are more known for their affection and docile personality. The color is a non-natural color meaning this bird comes from a private breeder and has been line breed for that color. I'm not sure exactly what type of Parrotlet you have, to me from the pic it looks like a love bird, or Gray cheek, which are a kind of Parrotlet, but there are others. Some types more talkative than others. I would say probably the only way to tell for sure if it's a male or female is by having it surgically sexed. If you plan on keeping it alone and are looking for a name. Might want to consider a name that is both male or female. We had a sun Conure that we had for about 3 years before we found out Sonny was a Sunshine when we found a egg in her cage. For a long time afterwards I would still call her Sonny because it was what I named it from a baby.
If interested I have a TFH book by Robbie Harris , Grey-cheeked Parakeets and other Broutogeris. I would be willing to pass it on to you for the cost of shipping only if you would like it. It's a small hardback book in fair to good shape, I know there is one page missing but it's in the acknowledgments. otherwise in good shape, more reading material than photos but the photos are mainly color. If you want it Send me a PM with address and I'll even send it out at no cost, I even send it in good trust, just ask that you pay the actual shipping cost and can send it once you receive the book in. I don't expect to keep indoor birds again or any time soon and would like for someone else to get use of the book if it would help. Larkin


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I've had parakeets and one thing they need is stable temp and be away from drafts. they don't ever need to be left to get cold they can get respiratory infections easily. They really like to be in temps 75 or higher.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

fishin4cars said:


> They can talk, but most either don't or are not very good. They are more known for their affection and docile personality. The color is a non-natural color meaning this bird comes from a private breeder and has been line breed for that color. I'm not sure exactly what type of Parrotlet you have, to me from the pic it looks like a love bird, or Gray cheek, which are a kind of Parrotlet, but there are others. Some types more talkative than others. I would say probably the only way to tell for sure if it's a male or female is by having it surgically sexed. If you plan on keeping it alone and are looking for a name. Might want to consider a name that is both male or female. We had a sun Conure that we had for about 3 years before we found out Sonny was a Sunshine when we found a egg in her cage. For a long time afterwards I would still call her Sonny because it was what I named it from a baby.
> If interested I have a TFH book by Robbie Harris , Grey-cheeked Parakeets and other Broutogeris. I would be willing to pass it on to you for the cost of shipping only if you would like it. It's a small hardback book in fair to good shape, I know there is one page missing but it's in the acknowledgments. otherwise in good shape, more reading material than photos but the photos are mainly color. If you want it Send me a PM with address and I'll even send it out at no cost, I even send it in good trust, just ask that you pay the actual shipping cost and can send it once you receive the book in. I don't expect to keep indoor birds again or any time soon and would like for someone else to get use of the book if it would help. Larkin


Thank you so much that's very nice of you! The picture wasn't a great picture, he is actually all blue, with a cobalt color over his eyes, wing tips and on his rump. He was named when we got him- Baby Blue and we just call him Blue. Don't Parakeets have shorter smaller beaks and longer tails? He has a larger parrot like beak and very short tail. That's about all google would tell me haha.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> I've had parakeets and one thing they need is stable temp and be away from drafts. they don't ever need to be left to get cold they can get respiratory infections easily. They really like to be in temps 75 or higher.


I've put him next to my bay window, which also has our baseboard heat running underneath it, so it's around 74 degrees next to him. He seems very happy there so far. He loves to sit on top of his cage and look out the window.


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

As long as the window doesn't have drafts windows are very good places as they provide some of the needed light for calcium production. You may want to try googling Grey cheek parrots, or Love birds, they are far more closer related than common parakeets but they are all in the same family. 
I hope this is ok to post, This is one of the better goggle searches I found and has some very helpful information you may can use. 
http://www.avianweb.com/brotogerisaspets.html


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

fishin4cars said:


> As long as the window doesn't have drafts windows are very good places as they provide some of the needed light for calcium production. You may want to try googling Grey cheek parrots, or Love birds, they are far more closer related than common parakeets but they are all in the same family.
> I hope this is ok to post, This is one of the better goggle searches I found and has some very helpful information you may can use.
> http://www.avianweb.com/brotogerisaspets.html


Thank you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I currently have a pair of cockatiels...they do well as long as I don't let the temp go below 50...(we have wood stoves) so the room they are in I plugged an electric heater into a thermostat set at 50 just in case. But I find as long as they can acclimate a bit for the chillier temps, they do fine.
I just always heard they need 70 or above and it's not true 
ETA: They are in front of a large window as well...


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I currently have a pair of cockatiels...they do well as long as I don't let the temp go below 50...(we have wood stoves) so the room they are in I plugged an electric heater into a thermostat set at 50 just in case. But I find as long as they can acclimate a bit for the chillier temps, they do fine.
> I just always heard they need 70 or above and it's not true
> ETA: They are in front of a large window as well...


We have a wood stove as well, but it doesn't get used much because it dries my sinuses out too much. Are birds sensitive to it at all?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well we had three die in a relatively short amount of time. I blame it on my house temp. I am VERY hot natured so I don't keep my house very warm. I keep it around 65 in the winter and in the summer my house never gets above 75 if I can help it. I just don't know what else could have killed them, they were young and healthy. They were fed the correct diet and always had clean water. I kept cuttle bones out for them and they had sunlight and lots of toys and each other for interaction. After the last one (3rd) died I said never again. It was heart breaking for my daughter and none of them lived even a year. I just don't feel our house is the proper environment for them, they just stayed too cold. I tried to keep it warmer in here for them while we had them and still lost them. Tropical birds just aren't for me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> We have a wood stove as well, but it doesn't get used much because it dries my sinuses out too much. Are birds sensitive to it at all?


Mine are fine...we heat exclusively with wood.This is the pair...Sonny and Kumo


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They sure are pretty.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

They are adorable!! I had a Cockatiel when I was a kid, his name was Ziggy. They are so much fun!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks  Sonny talks...he says (and in this order) "Hi Sonny! Whacha doin'? Such a _pretty_bird! Hi pretty bird!" *kissing noises* followed by a wolf whistle 

He also copies a squeaky door we have  and the microwave beep.... :sigh:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Thanks  Sonny talks...he says (and in this order) "Hi Sonny! Whacha doin'? Such a _pretty_bird! Hi pretty bird!" *kissing noises* followed by a wolf whistle
> 
> He also copies a squeaky door we have  and the microwave beep.... :sigh:


Haha!! That's awesome! My Cockatiel used to do the 'CHARGE!!' Whistle.


----------

